# Cherry eye? (with pics)



## mxjagracer (May 26, 2011)

I see on here already that this is a pretty common topic, but here it goes....


My fiancee and I have three chi's. we staaarted frequenting a pet store that would have a rescue shelter come there for dog adoption. They take dogs from kill shelters, and hold onto them until someone adopts them. Well, we started going there every weekend, just to see the new dogs, and see if maybe we could get our friends to adopt one of them. After about two months of going there every weekend, we built somewhat of a relationship with the owners of the rescue (not for profit by the way). We started to discuss foster parenting some of the dogs at our house. So point of the story, lol, is that we fostered two chi's. Both we wanted to keep ever so dearly, the both fit in our little "family" so well, but five chi's and a stary we took in off the street, just wouldnt boil over too well. Especially when we want to have children. So, sadly, but fortunately, the little male was adopted last weekend, and he is now gone to a new house. We still have the little girl (who was dropped by a toddler and broke a growth plate in her arm), and she is very active and playful. Last weekend, we took in another puppy. She is what apears to be a boston terrier/ pitbull mix? Either way, she plays pretty rough. But the rescue chi encourages it at the same time. This morning, I picked the chi up and and noticed what looks like a swollen tear duct? It definately was NOT like this yesterday. Im wondering if you guys might have any idea of what it is? And I have read that some people said somehting like this went away after a day? Is there something I can do to help encourage this swelling to go down? Thanks in advance, Steve. 


***cant get the pics to load from my tablet. i will post asap underneath here...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see any pictures. Cherry eye is not the tear duct, as I understand it, but the membrane that covers the eye sometimes. Most of the time it must be operated on. I suspect that somehow this little one got scrached, bumped etc while playing. Vet could tell you for sure. Sue


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Mia has issues every so often with cherry eye. It usually occurs after rough play. What I do is take a tissue and ever so gently press on it and try to push it back in. Works every time. It happened once while my sister was dog sitting and freaked her out. I talked her thru it and she did just fine.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo once had his third eye lid pop out. Funny enough it was after Maxie was diagnosed with a very mild cherry eye. I was able to get Milo's back in by gently lifting up his bottom eye lid & lifting it over the "cherry" part of the lid. It may have gotten scratched & in this case she may need some medicated drops. If you're unable to get it back in I'd take a trip to the vet. Even with cherry eye they will probably give some ointment/drops to help it.

Maxie has a mild form which only "pops" out when he is stressed or gets something in his eye & it gets irritated. More often than not it's not out though...


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Your photos aren't on this thread so it's hard to know if what your dog is experiencing is cherry eye or not. Cherry eye is a pretty distinctive looking thing. If you're not sure what it is, google cherry eye images and you'll be overwhelmed with pictures that will leave you in NO doubt what cherry eye looks like! 

If it IS cherry eye, do what Mchis and 2cheese have suggested. If it doesn't work, get your dog to a vet asap. Your dog's sight is too important to mess with.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

hope you sort this out and i cant see a pic


----------

